# Anyone had flu symptoms with Merional or do I really have flu? Feel dreadful :-(



## PixieX (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi ladies, have been around a little bit but am fairly new.  Hello  

Ive been taking a high dose of merional (450 per day) for 4 days now and woke up this morning with the worst flu like systems - aches, pains, fever, dizziness.  I have had a cold over the past few days, as has my other half, but he's doing good today and virtually recovered whereas I feel like death    Im not sleeping either, was up at 3 am this morning - but that might be down to giving up the caffeine as my sleep pattern has been rubbish for a couple of weeks since denying the coffee!

Anyone else had a similar response to merional or do I just have flu?  

If only I could take more than just paracetamol but obviously I daren't take anything else ... this is a bit rubbish :-(

cheers

P
x


----------



## PixieX (Oct 22, 2012)

Well it turned out I did have flu and a chest infection to boot.  No wonder I felt so bad :-(  

Now I have a load more drugs  - antibiotics and steroids  - to take to help me breath .... Im just terrified they're going to harm the IVF drugs.  GP said it wouldn't but surely taking even more tablets can't be good.

Sad from Leeds


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

You poor thing.  Hope you are feeling better now.    Don't worry about the drugs.  You needed to get rid of the chest infection as a priority.  I've had antibiotics during IVF and they didn't cause any problems, and, as you probably know, some people actually take steroids as part of their IVF protocol.  Hope your tx is going well.  Good luck     

Ellie


----------



## PixieX (Oct 22, 2012)

Aw thanks Ellie  

Im doing a lot better now, the antibiotics have worked!  Its just one of those things and something I couldn't avoid ... trust it to happen to me though  

Had my egg collection today - bloody ouch!!! We got 11 though and we're over the moon with that as my AMH was particularly low.  Waiting for our phone call in the morning now ... this thing is just one drama after another.  All I want for Christmas is a dose of patience!!!!  

xxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

11 eggs - brilliant news!  Keeping my fingers crossed that there's more good news tomorrow.     

Ellie


----------

